

Russia to ban US from using Space Station over Ukraine sanctions - rpm4321
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/russia/10828964/Russia-to-ban-US-from-using-Space-Station-over-Ukraine-sanctions.html

======
barsonme
I really don't see this working out in Russia's favor. It'll hurt them more
than the U.S. As we've seen with NASA funding recently, we apparently don't
care whether we make it back up there any time soon (well, most of us at
least) while Russia needs all the advancements it can get.

